

The “I’m Launching In 2014” Contest - swatermasysk
http://lp.kickofflabs.com/2014-contest?kid=2PSA2

======
smoyer
I don't have a Facebook account and I don't have follower on Twitter ... I'm
not sure what trying to be viral gains you in this case. I'd be happy to give
them my e-mail address if they were going to send encouragement,
interesting/useful information and tips, but I get the feeling I'm signing up
to be sold something.

~~~
16bytes
Agree. For me anything that says, "LIKE X on Facebook." is an instant non-
starter. At least give people an alternative, non-social registration
mechanism.

In fact, if there is an old-fashioned non-social way to do it, I'm more
inclined to actually use facebook or twitter since it doesn't seem so pushy.

~~~
swatermasysk
Hi,

I am one of the founders of KickoffLabs.

Liking on Facebook is just one of the ways to enter. However, after re-reading
the content I can see how that is not very clear.

You can also enter with just an email and you are free to share the link in
more traditional methods.

I get where you are coming from on liking. I rarely do this myself, but it is
an important option for many of our customers and one of the goals of the
contest was to help showcase our product.

Thanks for the feedback. -Scott

